# Does the good samaritan, get rewarded with Foul Brood?



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

I have had a few guys (some fairly good friends) ask if they could bring over their supers when I am extracting. I have been saying no thinking I (my bees) could get a disease. I know some of the bee clubs have extractors that they lend to their members, would that be a risky thing for my friends to do? Is there a way to sterilize an extractor? Or am I worried over something that could not happen?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

This may seem kinda crude, but getting AFB from an extractor is like getting a VD from a toilet seat. Somebody is doing something really wrong if they do.


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

So is there any reason not to extract for other people, and lets assume they are morons, and have brood in 1 or 2 honey frames they bring over.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Many people I know extract for other people. I don't extract my own. There should be no brood in the honey supers. But even if there were, it would not add to the infection rate of your hives. You don't let your bees rob your extractor, do you?


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

I would not do it!!!
Our provincial apiarist guys recommended that i not buy someone's equipment because they are AFB present in their colonies. Any hives, supers, wooden ware and extraction equipment that i might have bought would be placed on my record and I would have their disease history placed on my bees until I had three years of consecutive AFB free testing.

You can get AFB if they have it...if you do not make sure every bit of wax, honey and propolis is removed from your equipment


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

Well, yes I do let the bees clean the extractor, I think lots of folks do.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

honeyshack said:


> I would not do it!!!
> 
> You can get AFB if they have it...if you do not make sure every bit of wax, honey and propolis is removed from your equipment


I have never heard of such a thing. But being able to keep track of equipment as it moves from one out fit to another is quite progressive. If they know that much about the guy why haven't they gotten him cleaned up?

You may get AFB records attatched to your outfit from buying an extractor, but you won't get AFB from the extractor. I would think that you would only buy an extractor that was cleaned, wouldn't you?

How does your inspector clean her/his equipment between yards?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

brac said:


> Well, yes I do let the bees clean the extractor, I think lots of folks do.


A. No one I know does. Not that I know of.
B. What do you do? Open the doors and windows or take your extractor outside?
C. Most of the beekeepers that I know do what they can to keep bees out of the honey house and their extractors are bolted down to the floor.


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

I take the extractor out and leave it 300 yards from the bees. Also after I let the honey drip off the cappings I take them outside to get cleaned.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I take back my words. You can get AFB from an extractor. And from cappings too.

If you are going to do custom extracting I would change my clean up techniques. How water works well. But not for cappings. Rendering them is best.

Now I know someone who lets the bees clean up their equipment. I will have to change my an answer in the future.


----------



## LITTLE JOHN (May 16, 2010)

A small steam cleaner will clean and disinfect your extractor. Just remember to use it long enough. The steam if used long enough will kill almost everything.
littlejohn


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

But not AFB spores. I don't think that you need to kill AFB spores. Simply washing any honey out of your extractor and sending the water down the drain is adequate.


----------

